# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wie bereitet ihr euch auf Rennen vor?

## AutBerga

Macht ihr vorher pausen spezieles training

Was nehmt ihr mit ersatzteile,gewand.......

----------


## Jerremy

Also an Ersatz Teilen nimm ich mit : Bremsbeläge,Ein Satz Laufräder,Bremsscheiben,Schläuche und Reifen..die normalen Verschleißteile eben..und vielleicht noch einen Lenker.
Ich Trainiere einfach konstant,dass ich nicht erst vor dem Rennen anfangen muss,aber ca 1-2 wochen vor dem Rennen starte ich ein Intensiveres Intervall Training.
Aber anstatt beim DH Training immer Pausen zu machen,hilft durchfahren auch schon ein bisschen  :Wink:

----------


## AutBerga

Ok
Ersatzteile: verschleis

Training:  ich fahr das ganze jahr über....
Aber halt bis jetzt nur am wurbauer in windischgarsten

Wie würdest du dich auf die öm auf der planai vorbereiten?

Weil wurbauer is haltne kurze strecke

Reicht 2tage planai um sich aufs rennen vorbereiten

Lg

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Ok
> Ersatzteile: verschleis
> 
> Training:  ich fahr das ganze jahr über....
> Aber halt bis jetzt nur am wurbauer in windischgarsten
> 
> Wie würdest du dich auf die öm auf der planai vorbereiten?
> 
> Weil wurbauer is haltne kurze strecke
> ...


Planai is irgendwie ganz anders zu fahren, als Semmering, Maribor o.ä.
Ich würd vorher schon ein paar mal hinschauen...und nimm gute, schwere Bremsen mit  :Wink:

----------


## AutBerga

OkWas meinsd du mit schwere bremsen

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Ok
> 
> Was meinsd du mit schwere bremsen


Je schwerer, desto länger braucht sie um heiß zu werden. Vergleich mal eine Gustav M mit einer Formula The One.

----------


## Herbert Price

Die frage passt jetzt vlt nicht zu Thema aber hört ihr eigentlich beim Training wenn ihr jetzt nur auf euren hometrails unterwegsseid eigentlich Musik ?

----------


## suicidedownhill

Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin ja, sonst nicht.

----------


## noox

> Die frage passt jetzt vlt nicht zu Thema aber hört ihr eigentlich beim Training wenn ihr jetzt nur auf euren hometrails unterwegsseid eigentlich Musik ?


Ich persönlich halte gar nichts von Musikhören während dem Fahren. Klar muss das jeder für sich ausmachen. Musik vor einem Rennen kann unheimlich pushen - hab das selber schon erlebt.

Aber Musik während dem Fahren ist ziemlich egoistisch. Ich halte es schon im Straßenverkehr (zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad) ziemlich gefährlich - ich hab das einmal gemacht - nie mehr wieder. Ich bin mir vorgekommen, als wäre ich halb blind und würde nur halb so viel von der Umwelt mitbekommen.  

Beim Fahren ist es insofern egoistisch, als dass die Leute dann nicht hören, wenn von hinten ein Schnellerer kommt und überholen möchte. Bei einem Rennen ist es üblich, dass der hintere schreit, wenn er vorbei möchte. Wenn man dann nicht gehört wird, weil der - tschuldigung - Depp - vorne mit Kopfhörer fährt, dann kann das extrem nervig sein. Und in der Rennsituation geht man dann unter Umständen größere Risiken ein, als gesund wären.

Meine Meinung. 

Wobei bei den meisten Rennen Kopfhörer am Start eh verboten werden. Ich glaub beim 24h-Rennen am Semmering habe ich aber jemanden gesehen. Oder war's Gang-Battle. Egal - grad bei Massenstart-Rennen für mich ein absolutes No-Go!

----------


## Herbert Price

Mh ja gut aber ich meinte jetzt wenn ihr auf einem Trail im Wald fahrt also jetzt nicht im bikepark und erst recht nicht beim Rennen

----------


## Gonzo0815

Na, ab und zu hör ich schon Musik beim fahren!

ABER
Nicht mit In-Ear Kopfhörern, die nehmen sämtliche Umgebungsgeräusche.
Die Lautstärke wird  so gewählt das ich a. alles andere auch "noch" hören kann und b. ich mich beim Stehenbleiben auch mit anderen ohne Probleme unterhalten kann.

Ist bei mir also mehr eine Untermalung der normalen Geräusche die beim Fahren so vorkommen.
Aber wenn man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist brauch ich´s eignetlich nimmer.

Das gleiche gilt am Hometrail!
Mit In-Ear oder so laut das ich sonst nix mehr mitbekomm ist ein absolutes No-Go

----------


## q_FTS_p

Musikhören könnte ich mir wenn nur beim Uphill vorstellen. Runter bin ich viel zu konzentriert um von der Musik was mitzubekommen.

----------

